# Obviously I'm doing something wrong



## GaryHibbert (Jul 30, 2013)

You know, either I'm remarkably stupid and incompetant, or my computer simply hates me.  I have been trying for weeks to change my avatar and edit my community profile.  All with absolutely NO results.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe this will help......http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140023/avatar... I just tried it, it worked for me........ShoneyBoy


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2013)

About the community profile, are  you clicking on "SAVE" after the changes ??

When replacing an avatar, you need another choice to double click on......

Walk us through, what you are doing, so we can help out.......

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2013)

Click on "My Profile" in the top (menu) toolbar then look right under your existing avatar and it will say "Replace Avatar" just click on that to change the picture.

A new box will open with 2 tabs (1-default) asking you to either browse your computer for an existing photo or (2) Image URL

Once you have done one of the 2 steps above to add or upload a new photo, and click "submit", it will change your avatar.


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 30, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Click on "My Profile" in the top (menu) toolbar then look right under your existing avatar and it will say "Replace Avatar" just click on that to change the picture.
> 
> A new box will open with 2 tabs (1-default) asking you to either browse your computer for an existing photo or (2) Image URL
> 
> Once you have done one of the 2 steps above to add or upload a new photo, and click "submit", it will change your avatar.


x2 on that..lol.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 30, 2013)

When I click on change avatar or on my community profile, absolutely nothing happens--there are no changes to save.  The screen flashes and returns to the original screen


----------

